# Ferry Crossings P+O



## 90796 (May 1, 2005)

Hi everybody
I have heard that P+O are about to launch a new more competitive pricing structure to compete with the new Speedferries but I do not know if this is so and when we will have details-does anyone have any knowledge of this?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Amelia and welcome to the site.

I've heard nothing of this but it is welcome news, if you hear anything more do tell.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

My Daughter was saying the same yesterday so may be that is so. It will be welcome news


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I read this somewhere too but can't remember where.

The tunnel have already announced some special ticket prices but these are restricted to certain times.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

Yes, it's true. I have an inside source in the company. It appears that their 'customer focussed?' charging was a bit of a banjax.
Thank you Speedferries you have waken up the 'Big boys'
With effect from the end of the year the pricing will be the same as Speedferries which is based on the cheap airline carriers system. As Fred Pontin used to say 'Book early' if you want to 'live on the edge' there is an arrangement that you turn up and wait till the last minute and you could be offered a crossing for peanuts, assuming,no P&O staff want their FREE crossings!

"Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. 
Teach him to fish and he's gone for the weekend!" :lol:


----------

